# Name that tune (if you can!)



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw a video in the gym the other day, and can't remember what it was. Can't even remember what it sounded like  but it's bugging me! 

It had a blonde man with wavey hair and was totally mad. I can't remember what he was wearing, but it might have been y fronts. Guessing it's gotta be in the charts recently, got no idea what it is! 

Please put me outta my misery!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Any lyrics or what instrument was playing?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Saw a video in the gym the other day, and can't remember what it was. Can't even remember what it sounded like  but it's bugging me!
> 
> It had a blonde man with wavey hair and was totally mad. I can't remember what he was wearing, but it might have been y fronts. Guessing it's gotta be in the charts recently, got no idea what it is!
> 
> Please put me outta my misery!


I am usually quite good with name that tune challenges, when i have a tune to name! Blonde men in briefs is not really my bag baby, sorry :-(


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

not them 3oh3 guys???


----------

